# Macerating toilets are disgusting



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Pic to prove it. Did you know they have spinning blades inside? MMMM....Razor blades and poo.....YAY!!!!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Mmmmm warm Beef stew.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You know what ticks me off, I had a few people over the years calling me saturday evenings wanting me to go fix something like that, lost in the woods like an hour's drive away all for a 80$ paycheck! These clowns would slam the phone on me thinking I would go to the rescue in their disgusting feces for 80$ or less.

I'm glad no one ever hired me though when I realized what kind of mess it would be. I refuse to repair them and I refuse to install a brand new one because I will not go back under warrantee. Nope.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> ..............I'm glad no one ever hired me though when I realized what kind of mess it would be. I refuse to repair them and I refuse to install a brand new one because I will not go back under warrantee. Nope.


They aren't difficult to diagnose once you've dealt with them. Usually I have to deal with the liberty models, not saniflo.

The common simple issue is it gets stuck on or runs excessively. This happens from a build up on the sensing rods. The buildup shorts them together so the machine senses high level. So you unscrew and lift the control board to spray off the sensor rods. This can be done easily with a flexible supply line running off the toilet stop.

The common expensive issue is when excessive run time has created lots of heat in the control board. The air inside will heat up and pop the hermetic seal. When it cools down and the air contracts it sucks in humid air from next to the toilet. This humid air will corrode the board inside and destroy the controls. The fix is a new control board, problem is that by this time the motor has run way too hot and is close to burning out if it hasn't already. I tell the customer they need a whole new unit else they risk the motor dying shortly after I replace just the board.

The uncommon but VERY disgusting issue is when they clog, either the blade cage, the pump end, or the discharge. You end up opening the lid slowly while trying to shop vac out the raw sewage. You usually have to do this if the board gets fried too, although it usually fries in a way that runs the pump a lot so at least it's empty.

Regardless of the fault the unit is usually HOT and everything inside smells 10x worse. Miraculously I've never had someone put wipes or hygiene products in one.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango- I totally agree, esp if it’s an hours drive each way, not worth a service call!
I’m in Toronto, I live in the east end, I drive about 30-45mins to get to the downtown core or westside of the city, but anything further, Ill specify it’s long distance/time due to rush hour traffic, construction etc. anything past the west side of Toronto, is a 3rd tier increase to my flatrate price.
Mississauga is maybe 30-35km, in good traffic but getting across the city still takes at the least 1hr + each way. Not worth the time.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I get some people (city folks) wanting to put one of these in instead of digging concrete to save a lot of money, and I mean a lot of money. I'm not joking most people think by putting that in you can build an entire bathroom from scratch for under a thousand bucks! And that would include fixtures, vanity faucets etc.

I need my therapist bad....2 months to go...keep it together...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I get some people (city folks) wanting to put one of these in instead of digging concrete* to save a lot of money, and I mean a lot of money.* I'm not joking most people think by putting that in you can build an entire bathroom from scratch for under a thousand bucks! And that would include fixtures, vanity faucets etc.
> 
> I need my therapist bad....2 months to go...keep it together...



Well, in their defense.....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I tried to work on one of those things a long time ago and my helper
started to puke from the stench it put out ..... so I decided to pass on that
god awful mess

I wont touch one again....... if someone throws a tampon down that thing its curtains....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I haveSaniflo in my basement that works great. I have a cheaper liberty at my shop, it's much quieter but they both work fine.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

HeatherParr said:


> This is one of the reasons why I don't really like macerating toilets!











READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> I haveSaniflo in my basement that works great. I have a cheaper liberty at my shop, it's much quieter but they both work fine.


You say you got one in your shop.....
Well, Just wait until one of your employees decides to quit you on ugly terms 
and wants to sabotage that Liberty toilet at the shop to get even . All he has to do 
is break a tooth brush in half or throw a 16 nail sinker down that nice toilet in
your office and you got yourself some fun times... 
You Cant really prove who did the dirty deed but you will have your suspicions
as you are up yo your elbows in his shi/......


----------

